# Nurgle DP with Wings?



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi all, I'm trying to figure out an easy way to make a Nurgle DP with wings. I figured it'd be easiest to just kitbash some wings onto the DP model, but I have no idea what model would have the most appropriate looking wings.

This will actually be my first real conversion, so hopefully somebody has some useful tips 

Thanks


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Nurgle... a big bug-eyed monster comes into mind. maybe give him fly wings, and a multi-eyed head?


----------



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

godzy said:


> Nurgle... a big bug-eyed monster comes into mind. maybe give him fly wings, and a multi-eyed head?


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ity=true&catId=&categoryId=300005&aId=9900001

The model named ZzLURZ is pretty similar to what you suggest and I like it. It looks like the head was greenstuffed onto a Nurgle DP model, but what are those wings from, if anything?

I really like the wings on the model above Sluggle and to the left of Snoogie but I have nfi where I'd find wings like those, unless somebody knows


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

i think if your good at gs work...i think what would look really freaky is that there's a huge eye like where the axis of the wing before it spreads out into the minor veins...

Got the idea from movie Resident Evil : Degeneration...The main bad guy... here's a pic...


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

Don think the pic is working...Here it is again...










i know its not a wing...Its on his shoulder area...So just imagine it on the like 'elbow' on a wing...The second joint basically...Ohh and of course lessen the size, otherwise it will look strange...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Somehow, wings never seemed to fit with the sort of slow, relentless decay that Nurgle's all about. Regular, leathery bat-like wings would work, though-- you could take a knife to them and make them ragged looking, and green stuff it to make it look like the membranes have just sort of deteriorated in spots.


----------



## Nurgle-cron (Mar 30, 2009)

In case you haven't seen GW's wing page, here's a link: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1300205&rootCatGameStyle=

Zombie Dragon wings seem to be a bit of a favorite among several forums, though I'd probably suggest the Winged Nightmare ones; they just seem a bit more like they're rotting, perfect for the Nurgle motif.

On a side note, you do plan on using the Nurgle DP model, correct?


----------



## Screwed (Apr 16, 2009)

"lord of Flys" champion of nurgle go with slick blackish green color sceem and use beatle like wings just google flys and beatles, these are easy to created based on your skills if your really good with GS and PC you can go to town and if your not so good then you can go easy with these type of wings and still get a stunning look.

+ with nurgle the only real flying thing ever around are flys so but beatle wings would work just as good.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Or, you could make a Jetpack for it, but instead of flames it shoots a whole lot of bile and stuff - like two tubes coming out the back and dripping ooze.


----------



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> Or, you could make a Jetpack for it, but instead of flames it shoots a whole lot of bile and stuff - like two tubes coming out the back and dripping ooze.


That was actually one of the ideas my friend and I threw around. I'm not good enough with green stuff to make that work, I dont think. I can pull off the eye in the middle of the wing idea though, and that art is pretty convincing to do it.

Luckily I have 3 DPs to model wings for which I'll be picking up next week some time. I'll keep you guys updated on the progress and check back for ideas, thanks


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

*Nurlge DP with Zombie Draogn Wings example*

From the 'Link of Everloading' in my Sig...my Nurgle DP with Zombie Dragon wings, as suggested earlier here by Nurgle-cron, made flesh (or rather metal!) by me!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

tht nurgle prince is awesome man!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

have you considered Tomb King's Carrion wings?

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...t1300336&prodId=prod1020027&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Dallas_Drake (Jan 26, 2009)

I know they're fuzzy shots but with some plastic wings (I got the biggest GW sold at the time - Balrog I think), green stuff and pins you can easily do what I did.

http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr353/jonas1917/Nurgle Prince/


----------



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

Drax said:


> have you considered Tomb King's Carrion wings?
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...t1300336&prodId=prod1020027&rootCatGameStyle=


Have not, how big are those wings, if you know?

Definitely want something proportionate to the DP, but I'm also considering making one with fairy wings for the lols 

Edit: The DP's you guys posted are fantastic! How long did green stuffing those wings take you, Infael?


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Ste said:


> tht nurgle prince is awesome man!


Thanks dude! :biggrin:



Dallas_Drake said:


> I know they're fuzzy shots but with some plastic wings (I got the biggest GW sold at the time - Balrog I think), green stuff and pins you can easily do what I did.
> 
> http://s499.photobucket.com/albums/rr353/jonas1917/Nurgle Prince/


I think your DP is way more effective dude, as yours looks like he acually uses the wings to fly; my DP relies on the (smelly!) Winds of Nurgle to lift his fat ass to the skies, as his wings are tatty and broken and are too small to bear his weight!



The Gopher said:


> Edit: The DP's you guys posted are fantastic! How long did green stuffing those wings take you, Infael?


I posted a brief statement about its construction in my thread, but to reiterate, the handy slots where the bony protrusions go into his shoulders were perfect slots for Zombie Dragon wings, so with a tiny bit of GS to fill the gaps and to model scales over where the shoulder ends and wings begin, it was quite a simple blag tbh!


----------



## Dallas_Drake (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks! I think you can go for a 'realistic' look without using such large wings, but there is nothing wrong with the wings just being symbolic of daemonic flight. I think both concepts work well. Truth be told a Nurgle DP would need wings the size of a jumbo jet to get his disgusting mutated ass off the ground anyway 

As for Green Stuff, just buy a pack & go for it, it's fairly easy to do Nurlge with it as you want an uneven rotten look anyway. I think GW have a nice little tutorial on making things Nurglish with green stuff but I'd have no idea where to find it on their new site.


----------

